# Took the plunge, attempting to raise a Petco BABY BETTA. Also great news!



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

The title says it all. After over a month of the Baby Bettas being at Petco I finally decided to pick one and take a chance at raising one. It's name is Gamble, and it's too small to ID. It had the longest body and small looking fins. Really neat coloring, clear body with some spots and a red/purple tail. I'll post pics as soon as I take them. Also while I was there I looked at their HMPK betta's, and the one I've seen there for MONTHS was STILL THERE! Someone had reported in another thread that he was sold, but he was sitting there in his cup. Here's pics of him:


----------



## Marvelous (Oct 27, 2011)

I swear to you that fish was not there the last time I went. I specifically looked for him and couldn't find him. I can't believe he's still there. I think it's a sign you should buy him


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 28, 2011)

Waiting for the Baby on Board pic, Petco's to far away to go see them. Much less I'd need to resist getting one since I've got all I can handle right now. 
Poor HMPK it looks so sad. And yes I have fallen prey to buying something just because it had lacked being adopted, but more often due to being the ones least likely to be adopted.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

It's crazy, I was shocked when I saw him! Maybe someone had moved him, or he was getting a water change. I have noticed every now and again they'll have a few cups over by the sink getting water changes. He is currently sitting on my kitchen table acclimating to his new surroundings  

The baby is doing awesome as well, I've been doing 60% or so water changes every day with a turkey baster, AWESOME tool for doing changes without touching the fish. The little baby can EAT! 3 pellets a day and every time I feed him he looks like he could pop but he is skinny again a few hours later, must be growing .


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

how adorable! are you talking about a specific petco?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, the Petco in Greenwood IN.


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

ah ok


----------

